# if you could only have one guitar, what would it be?



## will_shred (Nov 11, 2018)

title says it all. I would probably go with a Suhr modern or something similar from a god tier custom shop.


----------



## Bdtunn (Nov 11, 2018)

As of this moment my Jackson custom shop RR-1


----------



## PunkBillCarson (Nov 11, 2018)

Out of what we currently own or if we could pick any guitar ever for life?


----------



## USMarine75 (Nov 11, 2018)




----------



## ascl (Nov 12, 2018)

Only one? well that is just painful to think about...


But I'd stick with my ESP original series Eclipse... or maybe a Horizon. Either way


----------



## Lax (Nov 12, 2018)

A music man majesty monarchy 6


----------



## prlgmnr (Nov 12, 2018)

It would be an 8 string with the Oni e scale and also a perfect tremolo that balanced perfectly and felt exactly like a tremolo on a 6 string.

So I'm destined to be forever alone.

Unless... what if the trem was just on the first 6 strings and the bottom two were fixed... quick, somebody draw this on a napkin so we don't forget.


----------



## possumkiller (Nov 12, 2018)

If I could only have one guitar, it would be an original 59 LP. I could sell it for a quarter million dollars then get all the guitars I want.


----------



## 77zark77 (Nov 12, 2018)

Ibanez Universe obviously


----------



## thedonal (Nov 12, 2018)

Don't ever ask me that question again, EVER AGAIN!

Right?


----------



## possumkiller (Nov 12, 2018)

possumkiller said:


> If I could only have one guitar, it would be an original 59 LP. I could sell it for a quarter million dollars then get all the guitars I want.


Sorry, I meant to say sell it to some cork-sniffing asshole for a quarter million. Stupid auto correct...


----------



## Aliascent (Nov 12, 2018)

Probably this one: 



Jackson dkmg in Cobalt swirl, with an ofr, tuned to D. Sounds incredibly heavy, plays ridiculously well.


----------



## Flappydoodle (Nov 12, 2018)

Caparison Brocken 7 string version. With Fishman pickups.

27 inch scale, so can handle super low tunings. But light strings and it's totally fine in standard

27 frets, and phenomenal upper register access, so can absolutely shred

The bridge is crazy adjustable. Massive ranges for intonation and string height, so it could be setup in any way I could imagine

5 piece neck with two titanium rods, so it never moves or goes out of tune

Compound 13.75 - 15.75 inch radius, so comfortable for everything

And the style is metal enough, but it wouldn't be ridiculous to play other stuff on it


----------



## narad (Nov 12, 2018)

Not the best sounding, nor best playing, nor most versatile, but high marks all around and just super cool.


----------



## Albake21 (Nov 12, 2018)

It would have to be an Ibanez Prestige RG for me if it's the only guitar I could have. Since I could only have one, I'd probably go with a sick j-custom with a floyd.

I love this color so much...


----------



## Steinmetzify (Nov 12, 2018)

Out of everything I've owned including multiple custom shop axes, I'd get an RGA121.

Those things are just ridiculous.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Nov 12, 2018)

I'd probably go with a Suhr Modern Custom or an ESP Mystique.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Nov 12, 2018)

Blackmachine B2 no contest. Been my holy grail guitar for like a decade now.
Although, I'd also be more than happy to take just about anything built by Pondman


----------



## vilk (Nov 12, 2018)

One of those Firebrand Les Paul's with the ebony boards, but in the form of an SG


----------



## Lemonbaby (Nov 12, 2018)

Rick Toone Blueshift 7XR


----------



## BenjaminW (Nov 12, 2018)

One of these two would be cool.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Nov 12, 2018)

One guitar forever? I don't know, something durable and stable with SS frets ..and forearm/belly cuts.


----------



## possumkiller (Nov 12, 2018)

Gretsch 6120RHH. Loved that guitar ever since I first laid eyes on the magazine ad.


----------



## guitaardvark (Nov 12, 2018)

My Ibanez S1520FB. It's beat to shit, and on paper, I should hate everything about it. However, everything about it is perfect to me and it feels like it was made exactly for my hands.


----------



## Rosal76 (Nov 12, 2018)

Ibanez RG3727FZ.

7 string will take care of both the 7 and 6 string music I play.
Love flame maple tops.
Assuming the neck is thinner than most 7 strings but not sure how it compares to the Dean Rusty Cooley 7 string guitars.


----------



## gunch (Nov 12, 2018)

Viger GV Wood


----------



## Athor (Nov 12, 2018)

Currently that guitar dont exist but it would be

BC Rich Gunslinger
Blue Crackle finish
Kalher trem
Grover tuners
All chrome hardware
DiMarzio SuperDist/Super2 pickups

Simple but effective


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Nov 12, 2018)

Definitely my Carvin TL60! I play it 90% of the time as it is


----------



## devastone (Nov 12, 2018)

Rosal76 said:


> Ibanez RG3727FZ.
> 
> 7 string will take care of both the 7 and 6 string music I play.
> Love flame maple tops.
> Assuming the neck is thinner than most 7 strings but not sure how it compares to the Dean Rusty Cooley 7 string guitars.



It's been a few years but IIRC the neck on the Rusty Cooley models I tried was thinner than an Ibanez.


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Nov 12, 2018)

My PRS SE CU24 7-string would easily win this contest. It just feels so damn solid, sounds warm no matter if it's clean or distorted, but just in the right way where it's not muddy. I will own this guitar forever.


----------



## Kobalt (Nov 12, 2018)

Because I wish ONE guitar would truly meet *ALL* of my desired specs...and I know they would deliver:

A custom shop Jackson. As generic and desirable my answer can be.


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (Nov 12, 2018)

Something with a floyd rose and has THE sound that I want from it all and all. I haven't found 'that' guitar for me that I just can't put down or blows my mind when I play it. Sure I have some real nice playing ones, but I have yet to find that guitar that has that certain mojo within it.

Definitely would like it to be a USA Jackson


----------



## erdiablo666 (Nov 12, 2018)

Mayones Duvell 7 27" scale. I've never played one but hey, a man can dream.


----------



## littlebadboy (Nov 12, 2018)

USMarine75 said:


>


If I may ask, what is that beautiful beast?

With what I have currently, I can live with just my mod'ed Squier M-80 alone.


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Nov 12, 2018)

Waiting 8-12 weeks is hard, man.


----------



## Shoeless_jose (Nov 12, 2018)

This gets as versatile as I would ever need... well obviously I could "need" more, but if I have to choose this is it, 95% of my favourite artists have used Les Pauls at least at some point, and then the Floyd in their for added versatility,


----------



## lemeker (Nov 13, 2018)

If I could only have one it would be my CS Jackson. It's everything I want in a guitar.


----------



## USMarine75 (Nov 13, 2018)

USMarine75 said:


>





littlebadboy said:


> If I may ask, what is that beautiful beast?



@pondman custom creation... although I feel like I've been waiting forever for delivery, so his yelp rating may go down.


----------



## Anquished (Nov 13, 2018)

Definitely my PRS SVN. 






I'll probably never be able to afford a Private Stock so I'm happy to stick with this.


----------



## possumkiller (Nov 13, 2018)

1979 Gibson Flying V Silverburst. I fell in love with it the first time I saw it when I was 16.


----------



## Pablo (Nov 13, 2018)

I'd go with an updated version of my Warmoth Pablocaster - it simply does everything I want it to do! The only two minor updates I'd sneak in, would be going for a 59 Roundback neck and using a Gotoh 510 over the Floyd.


----------



## Breeding The Spawn (Nov 13, 2018)

*1989*
*Steinberger GM4T*


----------



## possumkiller (Nov 13, 2018)

ESP custom shop KH4. I used to have one it was literally the best guitar ever.


----------



## HeadofaHessian (Nov 13, 2018)

As of this moment it would be either my Ibanez MM1 or my JBM100. but I'm leaning more towards the MM1


----------



## NeglectedField (Nov 13, 2018)

My BKP Warpig modded 2004 Ibanez RG321. Even the guitar tech who last set it up said he liked it, yet it only cost £209 new and the pickups about the same


----------



## BentAnat (Nov 14, 2018)

Something from the PRS Private Stock.
Probably something based off the Tremonti Model.
Tasteful Flame top, great playability (though the weight hurts my back a bit at long standing shows), tone that hits the right buttons for me...


----------



## Kaura (Nov 14, 2018)

Probably my RG1527. 7-strings but naturally it can be used as an 6-string (which is what I did for over a year since I lost one of the scews for the bridge) and the pickups make it tonally pretty versatile.


----------



## possumkiller (Nov 14, 2018)

PRS Custom 22. I used to sit in the local GC playing them for hours.


----------



## Science_Penguin (Nov 14, 2018)

A Gibson Flying V wired like a Fender Jazzmaster.

I have no idea how that's going to sound, but, I'll make it work.


----------



## Splenetic (Nov 17, 2018)

Jaydee Custom Old Boy


----------



## Rich5150 (Nov 17, 2018)

Out of all of mine, My Charcoal Cherry Burst CU24


----------



## shadowlife (Nov 17, 2018)

My dream:

Vigier Shawn Lane Anniversary


----------



## mlp187 (Nov 17, 2018)

If i can’t have a pablocaster i’d say my m80m minus the fixed edge bridge. I’d fill in the hole where it used to be, put in a hipshot, and paint the thing in red metal flake. So a totally different guitar. 
Man i suck at this game.


----------



## feraledge (Nov 18, 2018)

No offense to Sully, as I hope to never part with my 624T. Or my 97 ESP USA Horizon. But...


----------



## Musiscience (Nov 18, 2018)

A Suhr Modern Custom with the following specs: 

Ebony board
roasted maple neck 
0.780-0.830 elliptical shape
12-16 compound radius
Extra jumbo SS frets
Mahogany Body 
Gotoh 510
SSH+ SSV pickups
5 way switch
Trans algae finish


----------



## BlackSG91 (Nov 18, 2018)

Dineley said:


> This gets as versatile as I would ever need... well obviously I could "need" more, but if I have to choose this is it, 95% of my favourite artists have used Les Pauls at least at some point, and then the Floyd in their for added versatility,



Now that's a guitar! Great choice of colour Dineley but you knew I was going to say that anyway.


;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91 (Nov 18, 2018)

I have about 21 guitars now...both high end & low end ones. If I had to go down to one guitar it would probably be my 1989 RGX Custom guitar with a 5 piece maple/mahogany neck-thru-body with select ash body. It also has an ebony fret board with real crystal inlays. This guitar plays and sounds amazing. It has a pull/push tone knob to split the coils on both humbucker pick ups. It has a direct out switch that automatically by-passes the other controls and goes directly to the bridge humbucker pick up at full volume & tone. I could use it as a kill-switch. The guitar also has Jim Dunlop strap-lock buttons and an RM Pro vibrato unit which works great and is a good build quality. I'm taking this guitar to the grave with me.
































;>)/


----------



## John (Nov 18, 2018)

My Paul Reed Smith Custom 24.


----------



## Andromalia (Nov 19, 2018)

If I went for versatility, my Luke II.
If I went for the brootalz, my Amfisound.


----------



## odibrom (Nov 20, 2018)

... my first Ibanez RG2027XVV because of history with me and tones and response and... you get the feeling, right? It is the one on the right with the darker fingerboard... old pic btw, she (my guitars are female) now has white bobbin alnico 5 medium wound (kind of vintage/classic tone) pickups and a white pickup selector switch tip.


----------



## Iron1 (Nov 20, 2018)

My 91 S540LTD. 

It started life in red:












But, I'm not a huge red guitar fan, so I had it painted Corvette blue:











Then I put an Invader in it and really woke it up. 






While I love my Jackson 7s, this is my "bury me with this guitar" guitar.


----------



## odibrom (Nov 20, 2018)

That Ibby S became almost identical to the original blue model. I have one similar to that but with the AANJ (the blue one), which I added the Seymour Duncan Tripleshot rings, DiMarzio pickups and a crazy wiring scheme that give me a hell lot of different tones. I almost never play with her, but won't sell...


----------



## InCasinoOut (Nov 20, 2018)

steinmetzify said:


> Out of everything I've owned including multiple custom shop axes, I'd get an RGA121.
> 
> Those things are just ridiculous.


Came here to post this! If it doesn't feel or play better than my RGA121s, I don't really need it.


----------



## Zoobiedood (Nov 20, 2018)

It would be most likely something I designed, since no production model has exactly what I want.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Nov 20, 2018)

My "pazuzu" LACS. 14 years old now, and still rules. Shame it isn't a 7, but if I could only have one, this'd be it. All the others are replaceable and I could find another.


----------



## spork141 (Nov 20, 2018)

My Schecter California Custom Shop Hollywood Classic Prototype. Flip Flip Gold / Violet finish, archtop w extra scooped cutaways. One of a kind. Really lucky find from GuitarCityDrumLand. This thing makes me so happy. When I am at work I smile knowing its at my place. Sounds like a monster and just make me feel good.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Nov 20, 2018)

feraledge said:


> The Official SSO Horizon



This was the easiest post in the world to predict


----------



## feraledge (Nov 20, 2018)

Ordacleaphobia said:


> This was the easiest post in the world to predict


I've gotten lazy about daily reposts though.


----------



## r33per (Nov 20, 2018)

My JS10th. I've played a few different guitars recently, most really nice and i enjoyed playing them. Then I pick up first wife (real wife's nickname for the JS...) and it's like... home.

Never ever want to part with it.


----------



## maliciousteve (Nov 20, 2018)

If it's a guitar I already own then:





If I didn't own it:


----------



## pondman (Dec 2, 2018)

USMarine75 said:


> @pondman custom creation... although I feel like I've been waiting forever for delivery, so his yelp rating may go down.



Its on the slow boat.


----------



## Rock4ever (Dec 3, 2018)

It doesn't exist, but it would be something like the PRS MCCarty 594 but with the body thickness of a custom 24 and a pattern thin neck.


----------



## Isolationist (Dec 3, 2018)

Without a doubt, it would be Jim Root's sandblasted Jazzmaster.


----------



## jco5055 (Dec 3, 2018)

I have no idea what my answer would be, but this question makes me wonder what kind of guitar I could get if I truly had unlimited funds....like maybe Toone? or Teuffel? Like just ridiculous designs that are like $30k and actually worth that much.


----------



## narad (Dec 4, 2018)

jco5055 said:


> I have no idea what my answer would be, but this question makes me wonder what kind of guitar I could get if I truly had unlimited funds....like maybe Toone? or Teuffel? Like just ridiculous designs that are like $30k and actually worth that much.



Teuffels and toones are < $10k, so sayeth reverb.com


----------



## jco5055 (Dec 4, 2018)

narad said:


> Teuffels and toones are < $10k, so sayeth reverb.com



Hmm, well maybe Sankey? Or I guess the PRS Custom Shop.


----------



## lewis (Dec 4, 2018)

something headless from Kiesel


----------



## possumkiller (Dec 6, 2018)

Dimebag razorback V 8 string. Fan fret. Headless. With Fishman dimebag pickups and an Evertune.


----------



## Fathand (Dec 12, 2018)

My old nylon string that's also my first guitar. Got it ~30 years ago, it still works.

EDIT: ...~30 years? Holy ****.


----------



## Rawkmann (Dec 12, 2018)

Just a Fender Strat probably


----------



## possumkiller (Dec 14, 2018)

Ibanez RG8527 J. Custom. Super versatile and plays awesome.


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Dec 14, 2018)

My Carvin JB200.


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Dec 14, 2018)

This one.


----------



## Ziricote (Dec 14, 2018)

Strandberg J Boden 7, or Mayones Regius Gloss top, or real Blackmachine


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Dec 14, 2018)

This would be a contender. Daemoness Crypt 7.


----------



## TedintheShed (Dec 14, 2018)

This one- I already have it...


----------



## guitar4tw (Dec 14, 2018)

My Caparison Dellinger 7 Snowstorm!


----------



## Damagedjustice (Dec 15, 2018)

Ignoring the neck-dive , my jackson ke2 , didnt play a guitar sound better , also has a fast -effortless neck


----------



## Damagedjustice (Dec 15, 2018)




----------



## Lemonbaby (Dec 15, 2018)

narad said:


> Teuffels and toones are < $10k, so sayeth reverb.com


The cheapest Tone starts at slightly below $5000, but a Spearfish starts at almost 10k, USMs even higher...


----------



## narad (Dec 15, 2018)

Lemonbaby said:


> The cheapest Tone starts at slightly below $5000, but a Spearfish starts at almost 10k, USMs even higher...



So we can agree people shouldn't be implying they're around $30k...


----------



## BornToLooze (Dec 15, 2018)

Been pretty much the only guitar I've played for the past 10 years.


----------



## Lemonbaby (Dec 16, 2018)

narad said:


> So we can agree people shouldn't be implying they're around $30k...


Absolutely - Teuffel starts at 6k Euros for a Tesla. Only the "modern-art-models" start scratching at the 10k Euro barrier...


----------



## Luafcm (Dec 18, 2018)

I'd take the devil I already know... Jackson DK2 Sustaniac would do me fine for life. I'd like one with pile of skulls finish.


----------



## TunedToB (Dec 20, 2018)

I definitely haven't owned enough high end guitars to know which are my true dream specs, but so far my Ibanez RGA121 is absolutely killer and I haven't been able to put it down since I got it late 2017.

With that said, it's a good template for a dream custom shop guitar: mahogany/limba, maple top, maple neck (could be mixed with another wood like walnut or wenge) and fixed bridge. Hopefully a Duvell or a Daemoness one day? A man can dream.


----------



## theicon2125 (Dec 20, 2018)

If I could only have one guitar it would have to be my dream guitar.

A custom shop Eclipse
Full thickness mahogany body
5 piece mahogany and bubinga neck (satin natural finish)
25.5 scale
24 frets
Flamed maple fretboard
Black pearloid Gary Holt split blocks (or maybe no inlays)
Transparent teal quit top with a light burst around the edge (not teardrop) and natural back with natural binding on the body
Tune-o-matic with string through
Fishman Fluence Moderns
Black hardware


----------



## Bear R. (Dec 22, 2018)

2013 Ibanez Prestige RG 3520ZE..


----------



## Wolfhorsky (Dec 22, 2018)

Maybe i'm a bit late to the party, but here goes:
Skervesen Lupus (my full blown custom Skerv). 
It is light, resonant, sounds great, looks great and plays great.













....BUT....
I am waiting for Lupus II and who knows?


----------



## Mprinsje (Dec 22, 2018)

If it has to be one of the guitars i currently own it would be my '97 LP studio double cut. It's red and pretty beat up but it sounds and plays great, just feel right at home every time i pick it up.

If i could choose any guitar it would by a black LP custom.


----------



## MrBean (Dec 27, 2018)

If I could have the choice of only one guitar (ya right) it would be my EBMM JPXI or my 1990 ESP Horizon 1. These instruments are the most stable and sexiest looking guitars I've come across.


----------



## possumkiller (Dec 27, 2018)

Original PRS Modern Eagle


----------



## Leviathus (Jan 12, 2019)

My JEM77FP2 for sure...


----------



## Zalbu (Jan 13, 2019)

Pretty much any HSH superstrat with a Tremolno-blocked trem, most likely a Suhr Modern or anything similar to that. Basically what I already have with my Ibanez RG1570Z, except that you can't block the trem easily.


----------



## Athor (Jan 13, 2019)

A BCR Gunslinger with DiMarzios, Kahler trem and ebony fretboard.


----------



## VictimsOfDeception (Jan 15, 2019)

My custom select Jackson Kelly:


----------



## canuck brian (Jan 15, 2019)

The absolutely beat to shit 1995 Yamaha RGX612 my mom got me for my 18th birthday. It's still one of the best guitars i've played.


----------



## Type_R3387 (Jan 15, 2019)

If I could only have one guitar, then it would be my Ibanez M8M. If for some reason I couldn’t have that, then I’d go with my Amber Tiger Eye Jackson USA Juggernaut HT7FM.


----------



## DarthV (Jan 16, 2019)

Probably a Jem? Out of my collection, my JP6 should be the best playing but I still prefer my rg1570 for some reason.


----------



## mlp187 (Jan 16, 2019)

canuck brian said:


> The absolutely beat to shit 1995 Yamaha RGX612 my mom got me for my 18th birthday. It's still one of the best guitars i've played.


My favorite local GC salesperson told me he has 50+ guitars, and his go-to is still his old Yamaha super strat. They really are great guitars.


----------



## jephjacques (Jan 16, 2019)

I recently moved from NS to Virginia for 6 months and had to whittle my collection down to 2 guitars to take with me. I finally settled on two Mayones- a Regius 7 and a Duvell Elite 7. If I had to pick one of THOSE, I'd probably go with the regius, but the duvell is so prettyyyyyy


----------



## Curt (Jan 16, 2019)

A Mayones Duvell 7 Qatsi in Ajna burst. Dream guitar ever since Browne started showing it off. Way out of my budget though.


----------



## Vyn (Jan 16, 2019)

My Ibanez STM1 - I'll be buried with the bloody thing haha.


----------



## source field (Jan 19, 2019)

My Suhr Modern Antique in Olympic White. I play blues to metal so I want them all covered.


----------



## will_shred (Jan 19, 2019)

I changed my mind 

https://reverb.com/item/7397273-gib...QkrWMh5YFeBmhoCZl0QAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds&pla=1


----------



## narad (Jan 19, 2019)

will_shred said:


> I changed my mind
> 
> https://reverb.com/item/7397273-gib...QkrWMh5YFeBmhoCZl0QAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds&pla=1



Better act fast - 2 people have this in their carts right now!!

(I hate this new feature)


----------



## Catalyst Collide (Jan 24, 2019)

Of the ones I own, this one. Strandberg 6 string metal with the fishman moderns swapped out for classics.

Of the ones I don't own - not sure because I haven't played them yet.


----------



## Werecow (Jan 25, 2019)

My ESP E-II Horizon NT-7B Hipshot in black satin.

My Jackson USA Misha Mansoor Juggernaut HT 6 is a close second, and there are a few close behind that. I love all my guitars.


----------

